# Garage Bike Storage



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I have recently moved into a new house with a double garage and I now have my dream scenario of planning how I want it and creating a workshop/man cave. 

I have two pushbikes and the kids have bikes, be lucky to get my misses on one, and wondering the best way to store them and whether someone has come up with a truly innovative idea?

I’d love to know your thoughts and also ideas and suggestions for other clever storage. I have recently purchased the Poka storage range from Clean and Shiny to hold brushes, bottles and snowfoam etc.

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

I try to save as much floor space as possible. When all the bikes were in constant use, I used to keep them hanged on the wall, but I've seen ceiling solutions if the space allows.










Nowadays, the family is lazy and not cycling much together. I only keep the road bike on the wall, the other are stored next to each other in storage with pedals removed and handlebars turned inline with the frame.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Depends on how you want to store them - on the wall, ceiling, bike rack etc. 

If you’ve enough height in the garage, you can hang them off a rafter - either with a bike winch or simpler (and much cheaper) couple of coated hooks. 

Obviously you can do the same on the walls if you’ve enough wall space - I had ours on hooks on the garage wall, meant more floor space for me. 

You can also get a bike rack (or as above, brackets on the wall) that you can stand the bikes up in - so they take up less space (as stood upright on their rear wheel) - potentially sounds best option for you with so many bikes...


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I use these https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/1887687601...oFNSDxZ4IdZzKytWhXQaNszdRenYC5mkaAgdTEALw_wcB

Staggered up the wall with front wheel overlapping rear shell of lower bike. Each bike is easy to get off the wall.

I use any of the three pretty much daily so ease of access was a priority. I had them sitting on the floor previously all locked together so getting any but the first bike was a pain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I have the same ones as Max. My back wheel is on the floor though cause I added a leccy motor and its bloody heavy.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

So I have what looks like a roller door but is just a conventional electric garage door that when opens is parallel to the ceiling, like you would expect so roof is out the question.

I need to have a rearrange and think about it. Have you guys made your own? Or bought stands and mounts etc..

Thanks all


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

I have all mine on hooks (there are 8 along one of the side walls) as Max above, in a separate room at the back of the garage. I have staggered them as well so that they are about 1foot of a diiference in height between them, with about the same distance apart.

Look at the Planet X website, they were selling them off at £1 each a while back. Also handy for storing spare wheels between bikes.

As more security I have bolted a piece of 4x2 with U exhaust brackets bolted through it so that I can lock the bikes to them.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I use the Velo Hinge storage hooks in my garage as they allow you to push the bike against the wall and save space. More expensive but helps in my single garage!


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

I use one of these. Positioned it to get bike as high as possible out of the way.

https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-storage-solutions/mottez-bike-pedal-wall-mount-357613.html


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

mirdif64 said:


> I use one of these. Positioned it to get bike as high as possible out of the way.
> 
> https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-storage-solutions/mottez-bike-pedal-wall-mount-357613.html


Similar to what i use. Does that come with wheel supports, I can't see them in the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

garage_dweller said:


> Similar to what i use. Does that come with wheel supports, I can't see them in the pics.
> 
> gd,
> No wheel supports, bike just hangs by the pedal. I stuck a couple of old bits of carpet on the wall where the wheels rest to avoid them getting scratched.


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

It depends how much room you have, i put mine up on the ceiling so there is more floor space.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

If I had the space I would probably copy this setup.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You can put them on sky hooks, pulley type system just access they need to be off the floor to give more space.

John Tht.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

beambeam said:


> How To Build DIY Bike Storage | Blake Builds A Mountain Bike Rack - YouTube
> 
> If I had the space I would probably copy this setup.


I love this idea and really simple, although I have a double, I think this would take a lot of room, but one to consider thanks.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

S3LDM said:


> It depends how much room you have, i put mine up on the ceiling so there is more floor space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks ace, this may well be a gooer if I can find the wall space. Dam big bikes!

Thanks mate, love the look of your garage.


----------

